# Fan or not when drying?



## NanoBrainz (Jul 4, 2008)

I find the guides i've read a bit paradoxal, they say the drying area should be well ventilated (lots of air in/out) but they also say air is not good since it will break down more of the plant material to CBN (which i absolutely dont want).

So, what's better, just hanging them inside a closet with no ventilation or puting a fan inside there too?


----------



## ceerock (Jul 4, 2008)

you beat me to it ..... im chopping on monday and ahd the same question....


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 4, 2008)

no fan, but keep the closet door open


----------



## NanoBrainz (Jul 4, 2008)

maybe a fan that blows out air, but no air intake?


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

fan pointing away so that there is air flow without directly hitting buds.


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 4, 2008)

My drying area is quite humid, so I've been basically forced to run a fan down there, but have been attentive that the flow is not directed into the growth. One oscillating blowing on 'lo' below the hanging buds, one on the floor, blowing on 'hi' away from the drying area to move the humid air off the floor and towards the stairs. I'm gonna have to look into this fan creating/converting CBN when drying issue. Never heard of it.


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Not only are the guides paradoxal the no moving air is complete nonsense,i tried all that crap exactly how they say,then i also tried having constant air flow moving across my buds in the form of a bud dryer,the only difference between the 2 was drying time,the smoke both ways way indistinguishable from the other.

Im to the point with half the crap the so called experts reccomend that i wanna see detailed lab reports,along with DBT data from testing reccomended methods against moving air methods.

You can have air blowing directly on your buds & the only thing that will happen is it will lesson the chance for mold.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol, i agree. When i started out i was planning on light, soil and water. And that's all you REALLY need. But, i added about $200 worth of stuff to make my plants better. I don't know if it's helping because i never grew with just water. I wonder if anyone has had good success without all the added ferts and equiptment.


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 4, 2008)

Besides mold, my main concern is that the air doesn't cause my harvest to dry too quickly, thus greatly reducing any curing effect. 
Have to agree w/MrHead . . . too many folks claiming too many things as fact when some of us were easily growing real nice weed well before the advent of the net because it's NOT rocket science. 
I read stuff on here every single day that, as far as I KNOW, is complete bunk.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

What have you read that sounds far fetched? If i can use that expression for the first time ever...


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> What have you read that sounds far fetched? If i can use that expression for the first time ever...


If i may answer that,alot of what i read is far fetched ,or down right bullshit.

The whole "sterile" deal where your not supposed to touch the sprout,bullshit.

The whole "hermie" issue where any small amount of light will cause hermaphrodites,even light from a power strip,bullshit.

Expensive nutes,bullshit.

Home made shake n bake CO2 devices,bullshit. 

1 gallon of pot & soil for every month the plant is alive,bullshit.

Root bound,bullshit.

The reccomended humidity level in the grow faq for drying,bullshit.

Conventionial slow drying/curing methods yeild superior quality smoke over well thought out bud dryers,bullshit.

The list can be much longer if i think about it for 10 minutes.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

bonz said:


> wow i cant believe i found it this fast, i`ve got way to much info in my library. time for a clean up. anyway here is that read to check out and look up dr hornby and some of his studies, he works out of the university of bc.
> 
> *How to improve the quality of the high from a low quality bud - the magic of Terpenes*
> While I was in Nimbin recently at the 2008 Mardi Grass, I had the opportunity to sit and blow a joint with Ed Rosenthal. We got to talking about Terpenes, with particular regard to a chapter in Ed's latest Book, "The Big Book of Buds Vol. 3", called 'The Secret Chemistry of Cannabis Odors and Highs'.
> ...


lol, just saw this. Looks interesting.


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

I find Ed's theory on Myrcene to be unproven & highly debatable,the only proof he offers is that the smoker try eating a mango first ,this is whats know as the power of suggestion & the placebo effect,people taste all kinds of shit that aint there in wine tasting,hear all kinds of shit thats not there in audio,all due to the power of suggestion & the will to believe that there "must" be a difference because something was changed or added.

Not to take anytthing away from Ed but one must remember he is a salesman,he sells his books & opinions,opinions that are not verified by controled testing & the peer review process.

Just because a guy works in a lab does not mean the info he offers means a hill of beans in a normal grow op,the more BS iread from Ed the less i believe in his motives.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's true. Suggestion is extremely powerful. Of course, i've never seen any scientific reports on cannibus. The only ones i know of are from the 70's and they were _obviously_ extremely bias. Do you know of ANY research being done using at least the basic scientific method?


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> That's true. Suggestion is extremely powerful. Of course, i've never seen any scientific reports on cannibus. The only ones i know of are from the 70's and they were _obviously_ extremely bias. Do you know of ANY research being done using at least the basic scientific method?


As far as i know there are no real peer reviewed white papers on mj cultivation that have been published to date.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sure the govn't did tons of testing b4 it ever got decriminalized. idk, weed is still very gray in our country and most of the "testing" is done by people like the ones on this forum. This isn't a bad thing it's just not as credible.


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> I'm sure the govn't did tons of testing b4 it ever got decriminalized. idk, weed is still very gray in our country and most of the "testing" is done by people like the ones on this forum. This isn't a bad thing it's just not as credible.


Im sure they did too, infact ive read some of the government testing reports,the problem is that at the outset of their testing the researchers had a set agenda, which makes for skewed & invalid results,they found exactly what they were looking for & dismissed all other info as irrelevant.


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 5, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> What have you read that sounds far fetched? If i can use that expression for the first time ever...


It's not that it _sounds_ far-fetched . . . it's that 40 years of actual growing with NONE of the info available here and now, belies the notion of most of the neo-hipster methods some people regard as gospel for a simple, successful marijuana grow. I know I'm way out-of-touch with 2008, but it's easy for me to regard many of the concerns I see posted on these grow forums as self-caused by folks over-analyzing every single petal. I'd say 90% have no issue . . . ie: NOTHING'S wrong.
You put a seed in dirt, water it, maybe feed it and voila, buds. 
Obviously there are advanced methods for growers really interested in the scientific aspects of pot/plant production, but I suspect the majority of us really just want to grow some excellent, FREE weed.
I'm not gonna add X amount of steps to my grows in the hopes of reaping a few more grams. 
When some innocent FNG is actually stressed over whether removing one fan leaf will ruin their crop, well, it's just silly.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's all about that free weed. But, i remember when i first joined this site and i was asking why i needed so much stuff when these plants thrive in nature. If i had the space i would probably just throw a few hundred seeds in the wild.


----------



## ups420 (Jul 5, 2008)

i actually just saw a thing on fox news(believe the info if you feel like it) but there is a cannibinoid or something in pot that is also found in humans and when you smoke pot the added level of this cannibinoid reduces acne and skin diseases...score one for potheads???


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol, that explains my miraculously clear skin!


----------



## NanoBrainz (Jul 6, 2008)

ups420 said:


> i actually just saw a thing on fox news(believe the info if you feel like it) but there is a cannibinoid or something in pot that is also found in humans and when you smoke pot the added level of this cannibinoid reduces acne and skin diseases...score one for potheads???


damn, i should've started earlier then, have a lot of scaring in my face from acne heh


----------



## TheHighSide (Jul 7, 2008)

NanoBrainz said:


> damn, i should've started earlier then, have a lot of scaring in my face from acne heh



I dont kno if this is true or its me but i used to have acne and when i started smoking it seemed to go away but as soon as i stopped for personal reasons it came back.
I havent had a non smoking day in ages now i wonder wat would happen if i stopped. shit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2008)

I have found that if you leave say the door to your closet cracked a good few inches, and that if you put a SMALL fan on the shelf above the hanging bar thing so that it blows out, on low, the air that comes into the closet will be about the perfect temperature, a little dryer, and will pull some but not all the moisture up as the fan blows the air out. That has worked the best for me.... six days then into a paper bag for about 2 hours, then into jars


----------



## NanoBrainz (Jul 8, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have found that if you leave say the door to your closet cracked a good few inches, and that if you put a SMALL fan on the shelf above the hanging bar thing so that it blows out, on low, the air that comes into the closet will be about the perfect temperature, a little dryer, and will pull some but not all the moisture up as the fan blows the air out. That has worked the best for me.... six days then into a paper bag for about 2 hours, then into jars


Heh cool, that's exactly what i have done, well almost, i have the fan at ground level and its blowing out the air thorugh the crack.


----------



## overdose420 (Aug 16, 2020)

panhead said:


> If i may answer that,alot of what i read is far fetched ,or down right bullshit.
> 
> The whole "sterile" deal where your not supposed to touch the sprout,bullshit.
> 
> ...


You must have been trolling.. i can say in my experience.. everything you just said was bunk.. is necessity. My opinion is that you might just be accepting the shortcut route because its easier. I went thru this phase when I was just starting. I later saw the light in taking your time. You're only cheating yourself if you follow any of this old posts lack of support for the tried and tested methods we use today to produce what I like to call candy. Never stop learning. Goodluck


----------



## LinguaPeel (Aug 16, 2020)

Everything he listed except the last one is a myth. Curing is real folks. It takes Brix + months. If you don't lots of both, you haven't smoked cured weed (sucks 4 u)


----------



## LinguaPeel (Aug 16, 2020)

Regarding airflow.. You don't want a fan, except an extraction fan turned real low. Or a big enough air slave around your bud and no exchange. 2 things to remember: 1) your buds are never as wet after harvested as they were before harvest 2) moisture travels up as it evaporates.


----------

